# One Pass for Rio Olympics stops after August 8



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I have a 6 tuner Roamio Pro with plenty of space and set up a Onepass for the Olympics, all channels, keep all , delete when space needed. my to do list was fine until August 8 (it is on many channels) when no more Olympics showed up at all in the todo list. Thoughts?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you give more details on your OnePass setup? I'm interested in doing the same and was trying with a wishlist which was picking up other garbage not related to the Rio Olympics. Is your OnePass going to catch opening ceremony as well?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Can you give more details on your OnePass setup? I'm interested in doing the same and was trying with a wishlist which was picking up other garbage not related to the Rio Olympics. Is your OnePass going to catch opening ceremony as well?


it is listed in the tivo guide as "Rio Olympics" there are actually events as early as today. since it is on several NBC networks you have to pick "all channels". I just can't figure out why it stops on August 8 listing ANY Olympic events in the todo list at all, my normal shows are still there. and yes, it picks up opening ceremony just fine


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I wonder if it thinks the additional programming are repeats? Do they show in "Upcoming"?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

andyw715 said:


> I wonder if it thinks the additional programming are repeats? Do they show in "Upcoming"?


Probably it. Happens all the time with golf tournaments where cover is split between mornings and afternoons.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> I wonder if it thinks the additional programming are repeats? Do they show in "Upcoming"?


all the different events show up in upcoming, but not with the double check mark that shows they are set to record. It is making me click "record each episode" individually which is crazy, there are more than 100 events over the 2 weeks

and very few, if any, are repeats. there are tons of live events spread across like 10 channels


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

can anyone planning on watching the Olympics replicate this?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> can anyone planning on watching the Olympics replicate this?


 Yes when I set it up it's showing up in ToDo list only until Aug 9 for me (i.e. a week from when I set up OnePass). Maybe what happens is when there are so many matches TiVo truncates ToDo list until closer to the time.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

I ran into this as well. My Roamio Pro claimed there wouldn't be enough space (I have about 16% available out of 480ish HD hrs), then gave me a list of 'conflicts' that wouldn't record on August 9th. It didn't do this at first when the OnePass was set only for regular broadcast NBC; once I amended the OnePass to 'all channels' & 'Always get in HD', it came back with the error message. 

I plan to watch events along the way, so space won't be an issue. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

My Roamio pro shows all the way out to August 14th with a wishlist for Rio Olympics. I did prune my todo list to delete sports that I have no interest in watching even at triple fast forward speed. I still have 158 shows in my todo list for the Olympics.


----------



## dcrowell77 (Dec 27, 2007)

I see the same thing, nice to know I'm not crazy. I can even add a Wishlist issue along with it.

I've got a OnePass for 'Rio Olympics', as well as wishlists for "Volleyball" and "Gymnastics". Next week there are many many recordings scheduled, but the following week is very sparse. If I explore the OnePass, I can see many recordings that aren't scheduled - including those that explicitly have Volleyball or Gymnastics in the titles and descriptions. I have the OnePass set to record Everything and delete as space needed. If I manually record one of the missing shows it doesn't give me any errors. Also the ToDo list shows no conflicts. My first thought was that it thinks it will be out of space, but there are some shows that are still being recorded.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

reneg said:


> My Roamio pro shows all the way out to August 14th with a wishlist for Rio Olympics. I did prune my todo list to delete sports that I have no interest in watching even at triple fast forward speed. I still have 158 shows in my todo list for the Olympics.


 Can you share the details of your wishlist? Thanks.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I cancelled my onepass and created a wishlist for "Rio Olympics", auto-record, HD only ,all channels, new only and that seems to work much better


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tivo makes this so simple. Go and select Rio Olympics, then select the events you want to see, two or three to keep it sane, and your done. The only problem is that 20% hard-drive space is not enough for the TiVo not to try to delete programs to make room, even though I will not watch an event the next day, even if I have to fast forward the event, but that's me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I cancelled my onepass and created a wishlist for "Rio Olympics", auto-record, HD only ,all channels, new only and that seems to work much better


 Yes, wishlist seems to catch a lot more. Yet another broken OnePass feature it would seem.


----------



## billdodd (Jul 28, 2016)

Another data point:

I just got a new Roamio OTA Monday (after several years away from TiVo). Yesterday I set up a OnePass for Rio Olympics, specifying "Recordings only", "New episodes only" and my local NBC OTA as the only channel.

My To Do list is populated as expected out to Aug 15.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

billdodd said:


> Another data point:
> 
> I just got a new Roamio OTA Monday (after several years away from TiVo). Yesterday I set up a OnePass for Rio Olympics, specifying "Recordings only", "New episodes only" and my local NBC OTA as the only channel.
> 
> My To Do list is populated as expected out to Aug 15.


 Interesting. Our OnePass setup was different in that it was all channels, not just 1 specific channel.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

billdodd said:


> Another data point:
> 
> I just got a new Roamio OTA Monday (after several years away from TiVo). Yesterday I set up a OnePass for Rio Olympics, specifying "Recordings only", "New episodes only" and my local NBC OTA as the only channel.
> 
> My To Do list is populated as expected out to Aug 15.


except only 10% of the events are on main NBC


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> except only 10% of the events are on main NBC


Which is pretty irrelevant when a person is OTA only. The fact that his unit went out to the 15th may not tell cable users having issues anything directly, but it does indicate the issue isn't with guide data or something specific to the Olympics. My guess is it has something to do with available space, the use of keep until I delete, etc.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Yes when I set it up it's showing up in ToDo list only until Aug 9 for me (i.e. a week from when I set up OnePass). Maybe what happens is when there are so many matches TiVo truncates ToDo list until closer to the time.


Seeing the same thing. Wondering if there's some limit on the number of scheduled recordings for a single onepass and the later events will be added after the earlier events are recorded.

So I'm not sure what's going on with this. After it recorded several shows yesterday and I deleted several shows of this onepass from the ToDo list, the last scheduled recording was still the same: 12:30 PM on 8/8. I have a Bolt with an 8TB drive that's only 13% full. So I don't think it's space related.

Gave up and replaced the onepass with a WishList. Now everything looks right.

Jeff


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a Roamio (basic) and am OTA only. Almost a week ago I selected the sports I wanted to watch at the Olympics from TiVo's "Record this Collection" feature.

TiVo Central > Find TV, Movies, & Videos > Browse TV & Movies > Olympics > [Sport] > Record this Collection

It immediately populated up through the available guide data, and my To Do List has kept updating every day since. It currently goes out to August 16th (same date for which I have guide data).


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

I used collections (set up yesterday), and my to-do list shows Olympics stuff through 8/15.

I'm surprised no-one (besides pfiagra) mentioned this option - it was even featured in my last email from TiVo (which I rarely read).


----------



## dlvgolf (Dec 15, 2013)

sar840t2 said:


> I used collections (set up yesterday), and my to-do list shows Olympics stuff through 8/15.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one (besides pfiagra) mentioned this option - it was even featured in my last email from TiVo (which I rarely read).


I tried using the Collections and got an error message.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I think there must be a limit like someone previously mentioned for the OnePasses or something. When I first checked on Thursday, my coverage did end on 8/8. Now that a couple more days have gone by and more stuff has recorded, my To Do List goes out to 8/10 @ 2:00 AM. I just have the original OnePass that I set up for Rio Olympics on all channels, I didn't do anything with collections or what not.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

At least you guys were able to get an OP up and running. Every time I try to do an OP for Rio Olympics for all channels, new only, KUID, HD only, I get the blue spinning circle for a while and then it goes back to the setup screen and never sets up an OP.


Very Frustrating. I have plenty of harddrive space. Where exactly can you go and choose which events you want to record?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gespears said:


> At least you guys were able to get an OP up and running. Every time I try to do an OP for Rio Olympics for all channels, new only, KUID, HD only, I get the blue spinning circle for a while and then it goes back to the setup screen and never sets up an OP.


 Wishlist works better anyway - setup auto record wishlist with Title keyword = Rio Olympics and be done with it. Then I go to To Do list via kmttg to trim out what's not desired.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Can you share the details of your wishlist? Thanks.


My wishlist is very simple:
Title Keyword: Rio Olympics

Auto-Record-Yes
Record - New Only
Keep at most - All shows
Keep until - Space Needed
Get only in HD - No (Only HD channels are selected)
Start/Stop - On Time


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

reneg said:


> My wishlist is very simple:
> Title Keyword: Rio Olympics
> 
> Auto-Record-Yes
> ...


 Thanks. Mine is same except I add 60 min stop padding because there's already been some events (such as Opening Ceremony) that run beyond allotted time. Only problem is 6 tuners on 1 machine is not sufficient to catch everything with that setup. But I'm too lazy to put other TiVos to work to try and record the conflict losers.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Thanks. Mine is same except I add 60 min stop padding because there's already been some events (such as Opening Ceremony) that run beyond allotted time. Only problem is 6 tuners on 1 machine is not sufficient to catch everything with that setup. But I'm too lazy to put other TiVos to work to try and record the conflict losers.


I manually padded the opening ceremony. I didn't pad the wishlist because it seems that in a lot of cases that one Olympic segment follows the next on the same channel. I also setup a OnePass for the local, late NBC news in case primetime NBC runs late.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I definitely still have olympics going several days in the future and I just used a regular OP for all channels.. (never HD. I'm manually recording the prime time in HD on another tivo..)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Two days ago I have data up to August 17th on two different TiVos. Yesterday the data only went up to August 16th!!! Today it's back to August 17th again. (Edit: And now it's August 22nd. Everything seems to have settled down.)

I also had problems making changes to a couple of Olympics collections yesterday; if the update took a long time and showed the blue spinning circle, in the end it would be effective, but if it immediately returned the change I made would disappear. Today the changes I was attempting to make showed up.

Olympic episodes a few days in the future stop getting scheduled for recording. I have no idea whether they will be picked up or not.

My TiVo seems to think I'm going to fill up soon; most of my programs that were not KUID have gone from blue to yellow, as if TiVo thinks they will need to be deleted within a few days. This makes sense, given how much Olympic recording is scheduled, but I haven't seen yellow for a long time (except programs where I only keep a limited number of episodes.)

Like previous Olympics, the description only matches the content sometimes. And the broadcast usually overruns the scheduled time.

The good news is that with mosquitoes, robberies, broken legs, bicycle crashes and such, there's plenty of drama in this Olympiad!


----------

